# deploy; deployment



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> Στην αποστολή Cassini, το σκάφος Cassini μετέφερε μια συσκευή που ονομαζόταν Huygens, η οποία κατέβηκε μέχρι την επιφάνεια του Τιτάνα για να κάνει μετρήσεις. Πώς να μεταφράσουμε λοιπόν το "deployment"; Μπορούμε απλά να πούμε «κάθοδος», αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κάποια καταλληλότερη λέξη; Θα ήταν υπερβολικά πρωτοποριακό να πούμε «καθέλκυση»; Η λέξη «απελευθέρωση» χρησιμοποιείται αργότερα, σε ένα καταλληλότερο σημείο, και δεν θέλω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω δύο φορές.



But we couldn't make sense of our images, until six months after we got into orbit, an event occurred that many have regarded as the highlight of Cassini's investigation of Titan. And that was the deployment of the Huygens probe, the European-built Huygens probe that Cassini had carried for seven years across the solar system. We deployed it to the atmosphere of Titan, it took two and a half hours to descend, and it landed on the surface.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 13, 2011)

Τον Ιανουάριο του 2005, ο Cassini θα *ρίξει* το *βολιστήρα* Huygens της ESA μέσω των νεφών για να ανακαλύψει τι βρίσκεται κάτω από τα νέφη. Αυτό το γεγονός θα μπορούσε να είναι μια από τις πιο συναρπαστικές στιγμές στην εξερεύνηση του ηλιακού συστήματος.

Ο Huygens θα πάρει περισσότερες από 1.100 εικόνες κατά την *κάθοδο του*, διάρκειας δυόμισι ωρών με το αλεξίπτωτο. Τα επιστημονικά όργανα του θα αναλύσουν την ατμόσφαιρα του Τιτάνα, θα μετρήσουν τους ανέμους του, και -- εάν ο βολιστήρας επιζήσει της προσεδάφισης -- θα μετρήσει τις φυσικές ιδιότητες του εδάφους.

*Κατέβασμα *του σκάφους Huygens στον τιτάνα, το φεγγάρι του Κρόνου.

Από εδώ

Οι επιστήμονες λένε πως το Huygens έχει πάρει πάνω από 300 φωτογραφίες καθώς *βυθιζόταν* στην ατμόσφαιρα του Τιτάνα, του μεγαλυτέρου δορυφόρου του πλανήτη Κρόνου.
(η βύθιση) Από εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...And that was the deployment of the Huygens probe [...]We deployed it to the atmosphere of Titan [..]


Θα πρότεινα στην πρώτη περίπτωση την «επιστράτευση» (για να μείνει και κάτι από τη στρατιωτική ορολογία που κτγμ έχει επηρεάσει τη χρήση του deployment στο αρχικό κείμενο), αλλά στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ένα απλό «στείλαμε».

Και καλώς όρισες κι από μένα, mikenakis!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 13, 2011)

Δόκτωρ, εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει το επιστράτευση, γιατί πρόκειται για ένα μικρό σκάφος (probe= βολιστήρας, διαστημοβολίδα)
το οποίο απελευθερώνεται από το μητρικό σκάφος για να προσεδαφιστεί σε κάποιον πλανήτη. Ο βολιστήρας Huygens ταξίδευε μαζί με τη μαμά του, Cassini, για 7 χρόνια, πριν απελευθερωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Βλέπω να γίνεται πολλή χρήση ορολογίας για το deploy στα λεξικά: αναπτύσσω, εξαπλώνω, διατάσσω, παρατάσσω. Η σημασία του στις περισσότερες χρήσεις είναι πολύ πιο απλή: θέτω σε λειτουργία, χρησιμοποιώ.

Α ναι: και μπορούμε να πούμε _βολιστήρας (Κασίνι-)Χόιχενς_ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2011)

Εγώ βρίσκομαι κοντά στη λογική του Δόκτορα. Το deployment θα το έλεγα άνετα αποστολή αν δεν υπήρχε κίνδυνος σύγχυσης με το mission. Εδώ θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί χρησιμοποίηση.


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 13, 2011)

Κάπου είχα ακούσει πως μια πολύ συνηθισμένη και υγιής τάση στις γλώσσες είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικές λέξεις για να περιγράψουν έννοιες που διαφοροποιούνται έστω και ελαφρώς μόνο. Αυτό είναι που αποδίδει πλούτο στον λόγο. Έτσι λοιπόν θα προτιμούσα να μην χρησιμοποιήσω λέξεις γενικής χρήσης όπως «θέτω σε λειτουργία» ή «χρησιμοποιώ» παρά μόνο αν είμαι σχετικά σίγουρος πως δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο ειδικές.

Από τις λέξεις που προτάθηκαν, η πιο σωστή μετάφραση του deployment είναι ακριβώς η λέξη «ανάπτυξη», αλλά δυστυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια, παρά συνήθως με άλλες, κι έτσι θα ακουγόταν περίεργο.

Παρομοίως η πιο σωστή μετάφραση του probe είναι ακριβώς η λέξη «βολίδα», αλλά ούτε αυτή χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή την έννοια, παρά συνήθως με άλλες, κι έτσι υπάρχει κι εδώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Και απ' ότι είδα η ιδέα μου για τη χρήση της λέξης «καθέλκυση» δεν έτυχε ιδιαίτερης αποδοχής. Κρίμα, γιατί είναι μια λέξη που, ενώ μεν δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής από εννοιολογικής απόψεως, πλησιάζει πολύ το ζητούμενο, αλλά έχει το επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα να μην υποφέρει από το σύνδρομο των συνηθέστερων άλλων εννοιών, και γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν πως ίσως να ήταν καλή επιλογή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2011)

Μα η λέξη καθέλκυση είναι απόλυτα ορισμένη εννοιολογικά (_η ενέργεια του καθελκύω, η διαδικασία με την οποία ένα πλοίο, του οποίου η κατασκευή ή η επισκευή έχει τελειώσει, μεταφέρεται από τη ναυπηγική κλίνη στο νερό_) και είναι μάλλον μακριά από την χρήση του deployment εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, _βολίδα_ για το _probe_, βεβαίως βεβαίως, με παρέσυρε η περιεστραμμένη.

Για το deploy:
deploy
1 move (troops) into position for military action: _forces were deployed at strategic locations_
- [no object] (of troops) move into position for military action: _the air force began to deploy forward_
2 bring into effective action: _small states can often deploy resources more freely_.

Πέρα από τις στρατιωτικές σου δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσεις / παρατάσσεις, «ξεδιπλώνεις» και τα άλλα σου μέσα, ατού κ.λπ. Γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιείται το _deploy_ με τη βολίδα που, όταν ήρθε η ώρα της, την έθεσαν σε ενέργεια, την έβαλαν να δουλέψει / να κάνει τη δουλειά της, την ενεργοποίησαν, την έθεσαν σε ισχύ, I'm running out of synonyms here, guys...


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 14, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός όρος για το ρίξιμο μιας βάρκας ενός πλοίου στο νερό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός όρος για το ρίξιμο μιας βάρκας ενός πλοίου στο νερό;


Αυτό λέγεται _καθέλκω_ (όχι καθελκύω), ουσ. _η καθολκή_. Το βρίσκω στον Δημητράκο, αλλά και στο Ναυτικό Ονοματολόγιο του Παλάσκα του 1884, που επεξηγεί:

*καθέλκω πλοίον*, lancer ή mettre `a l' eau, ρίχνω 'ς το γιαλό, to launch a ship

Δεν ξέρω επίσης κατά πόσο θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις το _μαϊνάρισμα_ (λέγεται «μάινα τη βάρκα (τα πανιά, τον κάβο)» αλλά νομίζω ότι συνήθως δεν λέγεται για να τα ελευθερώσουν [πρώτη ερμηνεία στο ΛΚΝ] αλλά για να τους δώσουν τράτο/λάσκο [δεύτερη ερμηνεία]).


----------



## northaegean (Jan 15, 2011)

Γεια σας.
Η πλεον κοινη αποδοση του deployment ειναι η "αναπτυξη".


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 15, 2011)

Η «καθολκή» μάλλον δεν θα γίνει κατανοητή από το ακροατήριο της ομιλίας, ενώ το «μαϊνάρισμα» μου ακούγεται σαν ένας πολύ ναυτικός όρος και νομίζω πως δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου στο διάστημα.

Ο Φυτράκης δίνει μια επιπλέον έννοια για το «καθελκύω»:

*καθελκύω* κ. καθέλκω ρ. (καθέλκ-υσα, -ύστηκα, -υσμένος) κατεβάζω έλκοντας | (κυρ.) σέρνω νεοκατασκευασμένο πλοίο από τη σχάρα του ναυπηγείου στη θάλασσα

Το «κατεβάζω έλκοντας» είναι η βασική έννοια της λέξης. Η έννοια περί νεοκατασκευασμένων πλοίων έχει επικρατήσει μόνο και μόνο επειδή ιστορικά η λέξη χρησιμοποιήθηκε σχεδόν αποκλειστικά γι αυτά. 

Αν κάνουμε μια αναζήτηση για [καθέλκυση βαθυσκάφους] στο google προκύπτουν πολλά αποτελέσματα, από τα οποία αμφιβάλλω αν έστω και ένα αναφέρεται σε νεοκατασκευασμένο βαθυσκάφος. Όλα μάλλον αναφέρονται σε deployment.

Για σωσίβιες λέμβους πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος «καθαίρεση», απ' ότι φαίνεται όμως χρησιμοποιείται επίσης και ο όρος «καθέλκυση».

Εδώ γίνεται λόγος για «ανέλκυση - καθέλκυση των λέμβων».

Εδώ είναι έγγραφο του Αρείου Πάγου όπου γίνεται λόγος για καθέλκυση λέμβων στη θάλασσα στα πλαίσια εγκατάλειψης πλοίου.

Μήπως λοιπόν τελικά η επιλογή του όρου καθέλκυση δεν είναι και τόσο κακή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2011)

Αφού απ' ό,τι φαίνεται από τον προβληματισμό σου έχεις αποφασίσει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιον όρο συνώνυμο με το «κατέβασμα» ή το «ρίξιμο», γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς κάτι από αυτά;

Ότι ο όρος εμφανίζεται στον Φυτράκη και όχι στα επόμενα, μεγαλύτερα και επιστημονικά πιο επίκαιρα λεξικά, θα έπρεπε να λέει κάτι. Ούτε το ότι υπάρχουν δυο τρία ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, δεν κάνει αξιόπιστη μια επιλογή.

Άλλωστε, μόνος σου προβληματίζεσαι και διαπιστώνεις ότι ο όρος δεν συναντάει ενθουσιωδη αποδοχή (και μπορείς να με πιστέψεις, το εδώ κοινό δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα συντηρητικό σε τέτοια θέματα). Τι σε κάνει λοιπόν να πιστέψεις ότι ένας όρος που είναι γνωστός με άλλο νόημα, ακόμη και στον Φυτράκη (ποιος «κατέβασε έλκοντας»; Υπήρχε κανείς πιο κάτω και τραβούσε την βολίδα; Όχι, η βολίδα αφέθηκε, ελευθερώθηκε, ρίχτηκε, στάλθηκε στη σούπα της ομίχλης κλπ) θα γίνει κατανοητός και αποδεκτός και δεν θα θεωρηθεί απλώς λάθος --όπως λάθος ακούγονται και τα ιντερνετικά ευρήματα;

Όσο για τις καθελκύσεις βαθυσκάφους, συγγνώμη αλλά εμένα κι αυτές, το πρώτο ρίξιμο του σκάφους στο νερό μου θυμίζουν. Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί ο συντάκτης, αλλά και πάλι μου φαίνεται λάθος.

Αλλά όπως ξέρεις ήδη καλά, αλάνθαστος δεν είμαι...


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 16, 2011)

Εδώ τώρα καλούμαι να φιλοσοφήσω.

Όπως έγραφα και αλλού, θα μπορούσαμε όλοι να μιλάμε με τρεις μόνο λέξεις, συν λίγα άρθρα και συνδέσμους. Όλα τα ρήματα θα μπορούσαν να αντικατασταθούν με το «κάνω», όλα τα ουσιαστικά με τη λέξη «τέτοιος», και όλα τα επίθετα με το «έτσι». Κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο θα παύαμε να παιδευόμαστε με τη σύνταξη προτάσεων, αφού η μόνη πρόταση που θα χρειαζόταν να γνωρίζουμε για να πούμε οτιδήποτε θα ήταν «Κάνε έτσι το τέτοιο» και μερικές παραλλαγές αυτής.

Αυτό που θέλω να δείξω μέσω αυτού του reductio ad absurdum είναι ότι η πολυπλοκότητα της γλώσσας είναι επιθυμητό πράγμα, και υπάρχει όφελος στο να έχουμε διαφορετικές λέξεις για διαφορετικές έννοιες.

Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι η νεοελληνική γλώσσα, έτσι όπως αυτή εκ των πραγμάτων διαμορφώνεται από τη χρήση της οποίας τυγχάνει, πάσχει από μεγάλη φτώχεια. Ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως ο κύριος παράγοντας πτώχευσης της γλώσσας πρέπει να ήταν η τουρκοκρατία. (Ή ίσως και πριν από αυτή, η γενική παρακμή που σχετίζεται με την αντικατάσταση του αρχαίου κόσμου από τον χριστιανισμό.) Επίσης φαντάζομαι πως ο κύριος παράγοντας επανεμπλουτισμού της γλώσσας έχει υπάρξει η επαφή με την εσπερία, από τον διαφωτισμό και μετά, είτε άμεσα, με την εισαγωγή ξένων όρων, είτε έμμεσα, με την ανάγκη δημιουργίας νέων όρων για την έκφραση ξενόφερτων εννοιών, είτε ακόμα πιο έμμεσα, με την ανάγκη επανενθύμισης όρων που είχαν πέσει σε αχρηστία για την έκφραση εννοιών που είχαν πέσει σε αχρηστία. (Η εφεύρεση νέων εννοιών και αντίστοιχων όρων έχει βέβαια πρακτικά σταματήσει σε τούτο τον τόπο από την εποχή των Πελοποννησιακών πολέμων.)

Μείζονα ρόλο στην επαφή της Ελλάδας με την εσπερία παίζει η μετάφραση. Κατά συνέπεια, εμείς ως μεταφραστές έχουμε μια μεγάλη ευθύνη: να συμβάλλουμε εποικοδομητικά, αντί για καταστροφικά, στη διαδικασία επανεμπλουτισμού της γλώσσας. (Το να συμβάλλουμε ουδέτερα δεν παίζει, καθότι αν δεν κάνουμε εμείς κάτι, δεν υπάρχει κανείς άλλος να το κάνει.) 

Κάθε φορά που αποτυγχάνουμε να μεταφέρουμε στα ελληνικά με χρήση ξεχωριστού όρου μια έννοια για την οποία οι δυτικοί έχουν ξεχωριστό όρο, σημειώνεται μια ήττα. (Για να μην πω τι σημειώνεται όταν μεταφέρουμε μια έννοια χρησιμοποιώντας αυτούσιο τον ξένο όρο, αλλάζοντάς του μόνο την προφορά επί το ελληνικότερο.)

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη βολίδα για το probe, κι ας είναι, εκτιμώ, όρος άγνωστος για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ακροατηρίου της συγκεκριμένης μετάφρασης, και αυτός είναι ο συλλογισμός πίσω από τη (σφοδρή, όπως καταλάβατε) επιθυμία μου να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιον ειδικό όρο (ανάπτυξη ή καθέλκυση) για το deployment.


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 16, 2011)

Εννοείται, βέβαια, ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω έναν τέτοιο όρο αν προκύπτει πως θα ακουστεί παραπλανητικός ή γελοίος. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να καταλάβω συζητώντας το μαζί σας είναι αν οι όροι που εξετάζω πάσχουν από τέτοια προβλήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> Εδώ τώρα καλούμαι να φιλοσοφήσω.



Τότε ελπίζω ότι θα μείνεις αρκετόν καιρό στην παρέα μας να συζητάμε (και) αυτά τα πράγματα. Ουσιαστικά έβαλες καμιά δεκαριά «βαριά» θέματα συζήτησης, όλα ενδιαφέροντα, όλα με αποχρώσεις, όλα με ισχυρούς προμάχους ένθεν κακείθεν.

Ένα πράγμα μπορώ να σου υποσχεθώ: Από αυτές τις συζητήσεις εδώ θα λειανθούν οι βεβαιότητές σου επειδή, ελπίζω, θα δεις σιγά σιγά πολλά πράγματα από πολλές διαφορετικές γωνίες, όχι καλύτερες ή χειρότερες, απλώς διαφορετικές.

Όπως γνωρίζεις, η εισαγωγή ενός νέου όρου ή η επέκταση ενός παλιού στα πλαίσια ενός υποτιτλισμού κρύβει πάντα κινδύνους. Δεν έχεις χρόνο να εξηγήσεις, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις σε παρένθεση τον πρωτότυπο όρο για να προκαλέσεις το aha event *και να* προλάβει ο θεατής να κατανοήσει τι προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις, δεν έχεις υποσημειώσεις. 

Στο προκείμενο, η κυριότερη δυσκολία είναι κτγμ ότι δεν έχεις μια τυπική περίπτωση του deployment μιας βάρκας· με άλλα λόγια, ενώ θέλεις να κάνεις τον παραλληλισμό, δεν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου κατάλληλη/διαδεδομένη λέξη ούτε για την παράλληλη έννοια που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Αν ήταν αλλιώς, αν η εικόνα (με τις «χίλιες λέξεις» της) σε βοηθούσε δείχνοντας π.χ. μεταγωγικό σκάφος που ρίχνει τις αποβατικές ακάτους του, θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να αναστήσεις μια ουσιαστικά πεθαμένη και άγνωστη λέξη (όπως η καθολκή) ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ηχητικά και νοηματικά γνωστή γειτονική έννοια και να της αναθέσεις έναν έξτρα ρόλο (δηλ. την καθέλκυση).

Ίσως απλώς δεν βοηθάνε εδώ οι περιστάσεις, ίσως δεν είναι το κατάλληλο σημείο να ακολουθήσεις κάποιες γενικές αρχές. Από την άλλη, ακόμη και αν ό,τι τελικά αποφασίσεις αποδειχτεί ότι δεν ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή, σε τελευταία ανάλυση, θα είναι απλώς μια λάθος εκτίμηση μέσα σε τόσες σωστές αποφάσεις που θα έχεις πάρει γι' αυτό το κείμενο. Όμως από τα λάθη (αν αποδειχτούν λάθη) και από την τριβή με αυτά μαθαίνουμε και προχωράμε. Επομένως... :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις του Dr7x· μαζί τις έχουμε φυτέψει και τις βλέπουμε να μεγαλώνουν... :) 

Έχεις:
But we couldn't make sense of our images, until six months after we got into orbit, an event occurred that many have regarded as the highlight of Cassini's investigation of Titan. And that was the deployment of the Huygens probe, the European-built Huygens probe that Cassini had carried for seven years across the solar system. We deployed it to the atmosphere of Titan, it took two and a half hours to descend, and it landed on the surface.

Μια τίμια αλλά και ευχάριστη στο διάβασμα μετάφραση θα ήταν:
…συνέβη κάτι που πολλοί θεωρούν ότι ήταν το αποκορύφωμα της εξερεύνησης του Τιτάνα από την αποστολή Κασίνι. Ήταν η στιγμή που ρίξαμε στη μάχη θέσαμε σε ενέργεια βάλαμε σε λειτουργία τη βολίδα Χόιχενς, την ευρωπαϊκής κατασκευής βολίδα την οποία κουβαλούσε μετέφερε το Κασίνι εφτά ολόκληρα χρόνια στο ταξίδι του στο ηλιακό σύστημα. Αμολήσαμε τη βολίδα Αφήσαμε τη βολίδα ελεύθερη στην ατμόσφαιρα του Τιτάνα…


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Να προσθέσω, για να μας βρίσκεται, το λήμμα από το αγγλογαλλικό Robert:
*
deploy*
[+missiles, ships, tanks, troops etc] déployer (gen)
[+resources, equipment] faire usage de, utiliser
[+staff] utiliser (les services de)
[+skills, talents] déployer, faire preuve de


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τότε ελπίζω ότι θα μείνεις αρκετόν καιρό στην παρέα μας να συζητάμε (και) αυτά τα πράγματα. Ουσιαστικά έβαλες καμιά δεκαριά «βαριά» θέματα συζήτησης, όλα ενδιαφέροντα, όλα με αποχρώσεις, όλα με ισχυρούς προμάχους ένθεν κακείθεν.


Το πόσο συχνά θα είμαι εδώ εξαρτάται από το πόσο συχνά μεταφράζω και το πόσο σημαντικές είναι οι μεταφράσεις που κάνω. Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με τη μετάφραση.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα πράγμα μπορώ να σου υποσχεθώ: Από αυτές τις συζητήσεις εδώ θα λειανθούν οι βεβαιότητές σου επειδή, ελπίζω, θα δεις σιγά σιγά πολλά πράγματα από πολλές διαφορετικές γωνίες, όχι καλύτερες ή χειρότερες, απλώς διαφορετικές.


Αυτό θέλω. Αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου έδωσα την εντύπωση πως έχω βεβαιότητες.



drsiebenmal said:


> ... δεν έχεις μια τυπική περίπτωση του deployment μιας βάρκας· με άλλα λόγια, ενώ θέλεις να κάνεις τον παραλληλισμό, δεν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου κατάλληλη/διαδεδομένη λέξη ούτε για την παράλληλη έννοια που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Αν ήταν αλλιώς, αν η εικόνα (με τις «χίλιες λέξεις» της) σε βοηθούσε δείχνοντας π.χ. μεταγωγικό σκάφος που ρίχνει τις αποβατικές ακάτους του, θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να αναστήσεις μια ουσιαστικά πεθαμένη και άγνωστη λέξη (όπως η καθολκή) ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ηχητικά και νοηματικά γνωστή γειτονική έννοια και να της αναθέσεις έναν έξτρα ρόλο (δηλ. την καθέλκυση).


Ωραία το έθεσες, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο παραλληλισμός μου είναι άνευ ερείσματος; Εγώ παραπάνω με τους συνδέσμους που παρέθεσα προσπαθούσα ακριβώς να δείξω ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ήδη για μια έννοια που είναι πολύ συγγενική, και η συγγένεια είναι τέτοια ώστε να αρμόζει η μεταφορική χρήση της υπάρχουσας έννοιας της λέξης για την έννοια που προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω εγώ. Η εικόνα ενός μικρού σκάφους που καθελκύεται από ένα μητρικό είναι, νόμιζα, μέσα στα πλαίσια των εικόνων που έρχονται στο μυαλό στο άκουσμα της λέξης καθέλκυση.

Τέλος πάντων, ας μην κάνουμε κύκλους: αφού δεν το βλέπετε, τότε οφείλω να θεωρήσω πως δεν είναι τόσο προφανές όσο νόμιζα πως είναι. Αυτή η αρνητική στάση σας προς την πρότασή μου είναι αυτό που θα πρέπει να θεωρήσω ως απάντηση στο κατά πόσο μια τέτοια επιλογή λέξης έχει πιθανότητες να γίνει δεκτή ευχάριστα ή δυσάρεστα από το ακροατήριό μου. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι πεζό λοιπόν, μάλλον το «βάλαμε σε λειτουργία» που πρότεινε ο Nickel.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

mikenakis said:


> Το πόσο συχνά θα είμαι εδώ εξαρτάται από το πόσο συχνά μεταφράζω και το πόσο σημαντικές είναι οι μεταφράσεις που κάνω. Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με τη μετάφραση.


Όμως ολοφάνερα αγαπάς τη γλώσσα, αν κατάλαβα καλά από τη φιλοσοφία σου και σε προβληματίζουν φαινόμενα όπως π.χ. η λεγόμενη λεξιπενία. Επίσης, θα τολμούσα να εκτιμήσω ότι έχεις θετική παιδεία, άρα οι γνώσεις σου θα είναι ασφαλώς χρήσιμες σε έναν χώρο που κυριαρχείται από ανθρώπους με θεωρητική μόρφωση. Τέλος, είσαι άνθρωπος με διάθεση προσφοράς στον λιγοστό ελεύθερο χρόνο του, άρα έχεις έναν ακόμη λόγο να περνάς πού και πού από εδώ... :)


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 16, 2011)

C-:=...


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2011)

Είμαι εκτός έδρας και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στις πηγές μου, οπότε συμπληρώστε-διορθώστε-κράξτε με κατά το δοκούν, αλλά για να αποφύγουμε τον σκόπελο του "καθελκύω", μήπως θα ήταν δόκιμα στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση των deploy και deployment τα επίσης ναυτικά *ποντίζω* και *πόντιση*;

Ναι, ξέρω, ο πόντος αναφέρεται στο πέλαγο, την ανοιχτή θάλασσα, αλλά σάμπως θα είναι ο πρώτος ναυτικός όρος που χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αναλογία στα του διαστήματος; 

Οι ναυτικοί, οι ψαράδες και οι δύτες πάντως ποντίζουν πολλά και διάφορα, από άγκυρες και καλώδια μέχρι βαρίδια και πετονιές, όπως με πληροφορούν αρμόδιοι φίλοι και ο γκούγκλης. 
Να ποντίσουμε και τη βολίδα ή να αυτοκαταποντιστώ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Εμείς είμαστε θαλασσινός λαός, δεν είμαστε του διαστήματος. Οπότε, όσο δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνουμε σε διαστημόπλοια να φτιάχνουμε καθημερινούς όρους («Γύρνα όρτσα λα μπάντα γιατί αυτός ο ηλιακός άνεμος θα μας στείλει στον Άρη αντί για Αφροδίτη»), θα είναι αυθαίρετο να κάνουμε τέτοιες μεταφορές. Οπότε:


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2011)

Αφού το λες εσύ, όσο κι αν μ' αρέσει, ανακρούω πρύμνα, καπετάνιε. :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 11, 2013)

Γεια σας, 

Επαναφέρω αυτό το νήμα γιατί προσπαθώ να βρω πώς να πω το deploy και deployment με αυτήν την έννοια:
1 move (troops) into position for military action: forces were deployed at strategic locations
- [no object] (of troops) move into position for military action: the air force began to deploy forward

Πιο πάνω έχει συζητηθεί η χρήση άλλων ορισμών της λέξης.

Στο ντοκιμαντέρ στο οποίο δουλεύω επαναλαμβάνεται αυτή η λέξη πολλές φορές και δίνω εδώ 3 παραδείγματα.

_You hear stories about these young children that are living with a *deployed* mommy or daddy who just can’t handle the *deployments*.

So what happens is these troops that were* deployed* come home,...

So we were able to spend quite a bit of time together whenever I wasn’t gone on training or *deployment* for the Army._

Το "αναπτύχθηκαν"/"αναπτύσω" δεν το βλέπω να ταιριάζει εδώ.

Μέχρι τώρα το αποδίδω με ελεύθερη μετάφραση ή αποκλίνοντας λίγο από την ακριβή έννοια της λέξης. Δηλαδή το είπα "βρίσκονται σε αποστολή" ή "πήγαν στο μέτωπο" ή "πήγε στην πολεμική ζώνη" κ.λπ. Αλλά όπως βλέπετε σ' αυτές τις λύσεις "κλέβω". 

Πώς πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποδώσουμε το deploy/deployed/deployment μ' αυτήν την έννοια;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Να μας πουν αυτοί που ξέρουν απ' αυτά αν είναι καλό το «υπηρετεί σε μάχιμη μονάδα» για τις δικές σου προτάσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 11, 2013)

Στα παραδείγματα αυτά, ίσως αρκεί ένα «υπηρετεί μακριά» (εννοείται «από το σπίτι»). Αν χρειάζεται να δείξεις ότι το _deployment_ είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο, πες «υπηρετεί σε εμπόλεμη ζώνη». Γενικά τώρα, για το _deploy troops_ θα λέγαμε «μετακινώ, τοποθετώ δυνάμεις/στρατεύματα».

Μια που αναβίωσε το νήμα, να πω ότι μου άρεσε πολύ η απόδοση *πόντιση* για τη βολίδα Hyugens!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Γενικά τώρα, για το _deploy troops_ θα λέγαμε «μετακινώ, τοποθετώ δυνάμεις/στρατεύματα».


Η επίσημη απόδοση του deploy / deployment σε αυτή την περίπτωση παραμένει το αναπτύσσω / ανάπτυξη.
.


Hellenic Contribution to the Reconstruction of Afghanistan
|
Ειρηνευτικές Δραστηριότητες > Αποστολές σε Εξέλιξη > ΑΦΓΑΝΙΣΤΑΝ

On January 15, 2002, the Hellenic Governmental Council on Foreign Affairs and National Defense (KYSEA), with its decision no.3/2002, approved the
*deployment *
of the Hellenic Forces in Afghanistan, specifically in the KABUL area and its environs, in compliance with the Bonn Agreement, dated 5 December 2001 and based on the UN Security Council Resolution no.1510 (
*non-deployment*
of the Hellenic troops outside the city of Kabul constitutes a national restriction).|Την 15 Ιαν 2002, το Κυβερνητικό Συμβούλιο Εξωτερικών και Άμυνας (ΚΎΣΕΑ), με την υπ' αριθ. 3/2002 απόφασή του, ενέκρινε την
*ανάπτυξη *
Ελληνικών Δυνάμεων στο Αφγανιστάν και συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή της ΚΑΜΠΟΥΛ και των περιχώρων της, βασιζόμενο στη συμφωνία της Βόννης της 5 Δεκ 2001 και στο ψήφισμα 1510 του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας του ΟΗΕ (η
*μη ανάπτυξη*
Ελληνικών τμημάτων εκτός Καμπούλ αποτελεί εθνικό περιορισμό).
Starting on 19th February 2002, the following forces
*were deployed*
:|Με έναρξη την 19 Φεβ 2002,
*αναπτύχθηκαν *
οι παρακάτω δυνάμεις:
Also from 22nd August 2005 to 02 April 2007, the 299th Hellenic Field Surgery Hospital (KIXNE),
* was deployed*
in KABUL...|Επίσης από 22 Αυγ 2005
*αναπτύχθηκε *
στην ΚΑΜΠΟΥΛ, και παρέμεινε μέχρι την 02 Απρ 2007, το 299 Κινητό Χειρουργικό Νοσοκομείο Εκστρατείας (ΚΙΧΝΕ)...
__________________ | __________________ 
Standing Naval Force of Mediterranean (STAVANFORMED)
|
STANDING NATO MARITIME GROUP 2

On the 11th of July 1992, SNMF was ordered
*to be deployed*
in Ionian Sea, in accordance with No. 713 and 757 U.N. resolutions, which dealt with maritime inspections.|Στις 11 Ιουλίου 1992 η δύναμη διατάχθηκε
*να αναπτυχθεί*
στο Ιόνιο Πέλαγος με σκοπό να προετοιμαστεί για ανάληψη τυχόν μελλοντικών επιχειρήσεων, σε εκτέλεση Υπουργικής Απόφασης του ΝΑΤΟ για εκτέλεση νηοψιών, σύμφωνα με τα ψηφίσματα 713 και 757 των Ηνωμένων Εθνών.
.
...και πολλά άλλα παράλληλα κείμενα, τα οποία μπορείτε να εντοπίσετε γκουγκλάροντας με site:geetha.mil.gr


----------



## cougr (Nov 11, 2013)

_So what happens is these troops *that were deployed *come home,... _(#26, GeorgeA)

Αυτό πάντως, νομίζω θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως *που είχαν αποσταλεί/που ήταν απεσταλμένοι*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ο όρος έχει πολλές σημασίες:

The United States Military defines the term as follows:

- In naval usage, the change from a cruising approach or contact disposition to a disposition for battle.
- The movement of forces within operational areas.
- The outer positioning of forces into a formation for battle.
- The relocation of forces and materiel to desired operational areas.
- In army usage, the term "downrange" is also common.

[...] Deployments consist of men and women who leave their families and their homes with other soldiers (Airmen, Marines, Sailors) and go to another country and earn combat pay. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_deployment

...τα στρατεύματα που βρίσκονταν σε αποστολή στο εξωτερικό επιστρέφουν στην πατρίδα...


----------



## cougr (Nov 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο όρος έχει πολλές σημασίες:
> 
> The United States Military defines the term as follows:
> 
> ...



Nice, nickel! I was looking for a similar expanded definition of the term in support of my previous post but because I'm at work I didn't have the time to do a proper search. (Sorry for the English but I'm in a huge rush at the moment).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 11, 2013)

Κάποτε είχαμε πει «δύναμη ταχείας επέμβασης» τη _Rapid Deployment Force_ - μετά έγινε _Rapid Reaction Force_ και έληξε το ζήτημα.



nickel said:


> [...] Deployments consist of men and women who leave their families and their homes with other soldiers (Airmen, Marines, Sailors) and go to another country and earn combat pay.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_deployment


Αυτό μοιάζει να το πρόσθεσε κάποιο παιδάκι - είναι απλοϊκό και μπερδεύει την υπηρεσία με τον άνθρωπο που την εκτελεί


----------



## cougr (Nov 11, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό μοιάζει να το πρόσθεσε κάποιο παιδάκι - είναι απλοϊκό και μπερδεύει την υπηρεσία με τον άνθρωπο που την εκτελεί



Πάντως συχνά χρησιμοποιείται η σύμφραση "_*sent a deployment *_(of troops, men, women, police etc.) to...."


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Εγώ το ξεχώρισα πάντως επειδή αυτή είναι μια από τις πιο συνηθισμένες μη τεχνικές σημασίες, π.χ. My dad is deployed abroad. Τον έχουν στείλει σε μονάδα στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 11, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Όντως βλέπω τη διαφοροποίηση στη χρήση του όρου: Είναι διαφορετικός ο ορισμός του deployment στην περίπτωση που μιλάμε για ανάπτυξη στρατευμάτων όπως χρησιμοποιείται στα παραδείγματα που παρέθεσε ο Ζαζ στο #29,

[Random House: move (troops) into position for military action: forces were deployed at strategic locations],

και διαφορετικός ο ορισμός του deployment στην καθημερινή ζωή όπως στο παράδειγμα του Nickel (και στις προτάσεις που συνάντησα σ' αυτό που μεταφράζω) όπως "My dad is deployed abroad." όπου ισχύει αυτός ο ορισμός: 

Deployments consist of men and women who leave their families and their homes with other soldiers (Airmen, Marines, Sailors) and go to another country...). 

Πιστεύω, ότι ενώ στην πρώτη περίπτωση ταιριάζει το αναπτύσσω, στη δεύτερη ταιριάζουν οι λύσεις τύπου "που έχουν σταλεί σε αποστολή" ή "που τους έχουν στείλει σε μονάδα στο εξωτερικό" κ.λπ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2013)

...
«Εμένα ο μπαμπάθ μου είναι θτο θτρατό και τον έθτειλαν θτα κθένα. "Υπηρετεί θτο εκθωτερικό", λέει η μαμά, μα εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λέει έτθι. Θτο θτρατό πήγε, όχι για υπηρέτηθ. Τέλοθ πάντων, όταν θα γυρίθει, θα το κάπθουμε, θα κάνουμε τόοοθο μεγάλη χαρά.
Όχι, δεν πήγε για πθάρεμα. Ο μπαμπάθ μου δεν πουλάει βρώμια πθάρια, χαλαδμένα! Για το γιο του Καταλφαβητίκθ με πέραθεθ;»


----------

